# Holme Mill, Bradford, West Yorkshire - 2008



## croiz (Apr 21, 2008)

Hello all,

My first post. I have a penchant for photographing old mills in Bradford before they get torched, demolished or converted. I haven't uploaded many photos, but this mill is my favourite, probably because of it's historical significance. Inside it is very plain, and has been completely stripped. Don't try to get into here, it isn't accessible. Lower floor doors/windows are boarded from the outside AND barricaded from the inside. I walk past it twice every day, got lucky and was let in. There was a rave here a couple of years ago and they want to make sure it doesn't happen again.

I believe the current building dates from 1803 (the original mill having burnt down, a drawback of steam power) so it is rather small and plain, and made from local honey coloured sandstone. The slightly later mills are more ornate.



















































Obligatory bog shot.















Time stood still in..... 2002.





"decoration" (?)





Rusty (empty) safe.


More: http://s274.photobucket.com/albums/jj272/croizvelt/Holme mill/


----------



## johno23 (Apr 21, 2008)

Brilliant!!!unspoilt by chavs etc in original condition.A rare find indeed these days.

Some great photos,nice old place.


----------



## smileysal (Apr 21, 2008)

oooooooooh I like the shape of the curves at the top of the pillars, and the wheel on the machine. Really like finding the name of one of the 'maybe former companies? underneath the green paint. Would there have been a sign or something like that overthe top of the name?

Love seeing mills, and like seeing the difference in them all, love them whether they still have machinery in them, or whether they're all stripped out. There's still always something to see,

Looks like a very interesting place,

Cheers,

 Sal


----------



## KingElvis (Apr 22, 2008)

That's nice mate 

I always assumed that was still in use...nice work


----------



## Foxylady (Apr 22, 2008)

That's fabulous, croiz. Love the limed wood and brickwork and the winding gears. Lovely building. It's very similar to one at the canal basin in Exeter (now used for swanky offices).
Excellent pics and report.


----------



## sqwasher (Apr 22, 2008)

Well done for getting in, think i saw this when we were driving round Bradford wasting time before we went in the Odeon. Nice to see old intact features!


----------



## croiz (Apr 22, 2008)

Yeh the Odeon's within spitting distance. There was a rather nice view of the Odeon rear from the top floor of the mill. I was considering using the winch line as a zip wire to access the odeon  I'm not fit enough to get in the same way you did


----------

